# My brother needs your prayers



## Trigg (Nov 18, 2009)

My younger brother and best friend, Ben McMahan, found out this past Friday that he has esophageal cancer.  He is only 24 yrs old and this has been a real shock for him and all of his family.  After being sick for almost 2 weeks, he was scoped and a golf-ball-sized mass was found at the base of his esophagus.  After a biopsy, it was determined to be adenocarcinoma, one of the 2 major types of esophageal cancer.  My mom and dad, along with his girlfriend Jodi, are with him right now in Atlanta waiting to have a PET scan and meet with the doctors.  It sounds like he will be going thru chemotheraphy and then undergoing a surgery to try and remove the affected tissue, which will be the majority of his esophagus and part of his stomach.  

I ask that you please say a prayer for Ben.  We know that God is the ultimate healer and He will lead my brother through this long journey.  With everyone's support and prayers, I know a miracle can happen.  

Updates can be seen on the following link:

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/benmcmahan


Thank you


----------



## Jasper (Nov 18, 2009)

So sorry to hear. Prayers sent for Ben! Have trust in the Lord. This will work out!


----------



## Melissa (Nov 18, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## alphachief (Nov 18, 2009)

May God bless and look over your brother and your family.  We'll keep him and your family in our prayers.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Nov 18, 2009)

Prayers are sent.


----------



## Sargent (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear... prayers sent


----------



## Inthegarge (Nov 18, 2009)

Special prayer for your brother, his doctors, and the family........RW


----------



## Swampagator (Nov 18, 2009)

Prayer sent and I know he will be fine as I had the same cancer removed a year ago.  Mine was not that big only the size of a 270 bullet or a large feild pea but the same cancer non the less.  I am still here and still hunting and I am sure he will be doing the same.  Yell if there is anything I can do to help I will be glad to do what I can.


----------



## BRIAN1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 18, 2009)

My Prayers are added as well.


----------



## Forgiven (Nov 19, 2009)

Prayers for Ben and the family. Faith and prayer is what it takes. Never loose faith!


----------



## lake hartwell (Nov 19, 2009)

MAY GOD'S SWEET MERCY BE WITH YOUR BROTHER AND A COMPLETE HEALING.
God Bless,
LH


----------



## htr4life (Nov 20, 2009)

Prayers sent for Ben and your family.


----------



## loucfir (Nov 20, 2009)

Praying for you all....


----------



## Debin (Nov 20, 2009)

Praying for Ben and your family. Trust in the Lord, He is the almighty healer.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Nov 20, 2009)

prayers are sent God Bless


----------



## Goatwoman (Nov 21, 2009)

*Prayers*

Prayers are sent for you and your family.


----------



## bruceg (Nov 21, 2009)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Headshot (Nov 22, 2009)

My prayers are added for all of you and the medical staff treating Ben.  I pray for successful treatment and a complete cure for him.


----------



## jagman (Nov 22, 2009)

prayers sent


----------



## LittleHolder (Nov 23, 2009)

Prayers sent for all of you.  Ben needs his brother now more than ever.  Trust me on this one, you will never ever regret a single thing you do for him right now.  God Bless!


----------

